# I got sea monkeys in a triops kit



## gooeylouie (Jun 23, 2016)

I tried posting this on a triops forum, but it wouldn't let me for some reason so here I am. I bought a triops kit from hobby lobby and followed the instructions, but instead of triops hatching, all I got were sea monkeys AKA brine shrimp. Any know why? I wanted triops, not sea monkeys.


----------

